# which car to pick



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

So I have decided to go electric over gas and go the buggy route. But which to choose is where i am haing a hard time deciding. I have narrowed it down to 2-1/10th and 2-1/8th scale rc buggies.

The first is 1/10th scale:
Kyosho DBX VE 4WD buggy
The second 1/10th scale:
Team Associated B4.1 brushless 2WD buggy

The first 1/8th scale:
Hot Bodies Ve8 4WD buggy
The Second 1/8 scale:
HPI Vorza Flux HP Brushless 4WD buggy

just looking for some thoughts and opinions 
thanks


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

For bashing or racing?
I would go with the one you can get parts for local if need be.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

I am looking for one to go racing with. parts are easy to come by several hobby stores in the area.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

What is your level of experience ? If you are new to the "game" I like the B4 it is easy to set up and a blast to drive. Is the 2wd class pretty big at your track? You will want people to race with. I like the car I had a b2 and b3 and loved them all.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I want a car car that I can race with and bash with it some!


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

b4.1.. the aftermarket parts is extensive for it. the factory parts will be around for years. 

plus just look at how many championships associated has won. you can't go wrong with associated products i.m.o.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

its not all ways the car its the driver as well. last club race i had one of the fastest lap times. but when it came to racing i placed 4th. i would say go 1/8 most ppl i know are running them and im shear that kind of across the board.

so for witch one i like the hot bodys i have there cyclone s and i like them a lot. never played with there off road but the guy that stays in 1 and 2 in buggy down here runs one


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

1/8 scale buggies are not the best bashers. They are really set up to race on a track of some kind. The buggies seem to have a hard time in grass and other types of extreme off road terrain. Debris can be a problem getting inside the car. You don't find to many sticks and gravel on the track,like you do in the 'wilderness".

Now you could throw on some on road tires and hit the parking lots but you have to watch your head temps here for nitro cars. You could do the same with the any of the electric cars easier just adjust your gearing and check the temps on your ESC. 

I like 1/10 scale electric for newer racers rather then 1/8 nitro. 1/10 scale is little more forgiving parts are cheaper and I think a better learning curve over all.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

You have a wide array of choices here.....1/10 4wd, 1/10 2wd, and 1/8. First you should decide what the best class for you will be. If you only have small indoor tracks during the winter, then 1/18 may not be a good choice unless you live somewhere where the weather is always nice. Also if you're just getting into the hobby, 4wd may be a little too quick for you to be competitive in if you plan on racing. The guys running 4wd around here are like rockets! And there usually aren't 4wd stock classes, mostly mod only. If you do decide to get a 4wd 1/10, the Kyosho may not be the best choice. Parts are generally not carried by hobby shops and everything will have to be ordered, which could cause you to be out a week or so of racing for a single broken part. Check out the XXX-4, B44, D4, and ZX-5. These are more common and most hobby shops have parts for at least the Losi's and Associated's. Go to your local track and do some research on what others are running out there. Hope this helps. Have fun!


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey thanks for the words of advice. I'm not new to rc just been on a long recess so to say. I am just suprised of how few local off road tracks there are.


----------



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the Losi xxx-4 4wd buggy & I love it. It's a very nice & fun buggy to race. I'm not the best driver by all means but this buggy handles & drives good. I race it with a 13.5 brushless & it hauls. Parts are available at the local hobbyshops. I've had it for about 6 months & only had to replace an arm so far. Very durable buggy.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

burlap1980 said:


> So I have decided to go electric over gas and go the buggy route. But which to choose is where i am haing a hard time deciding. I have narrowed it down to 2-1/10th and 2-1/8th scale rc buggies.
> 
> The first is 1/10th scale:
> Kyosho DBX VE 4WD buggy
> ...


You have chose some vehicles that are worlds apart... 
1/0th scale buggies really aren't for bashing much unless you have a smooth dirt surface or are on pavement. they sit so low to the ground that they are almost useless in grass. 

The two you are trying to decide on are great vehicles on a track. Apples and Oranges as to which one to choose. 4 wheel drive classes at most tracks are MOD classes and the fast of the fast race in them. Racing a 4 wheel drive buggy is not for the faint of heart. You need to know set ups and have great control when driving. They can be blistering fast, and at the speeds they run, you will break parts.

2 wheel drive buggy is more forgiving.. but still very nimble and if over powered a handful to drive. Nice thing about them is tracks usually have stock and mod class. you can start in stock and move up when ready.

Electric 1/8th scale is a WHOLE nother animal. You are looking at ballistic speed and power right out of the box. 
They are SO fast that they can be very dangerous in the wrong hands. 
Same with these two choices. Apples and oranges. They both have appealing qualities it just goes by your taste. Both are made by HPI. There are other great choices in the RTR 1/8 scale market also. Shop around. You may even consider buying a used 1/8th and converting it. 
The VE8 though does have a weak point. the chassis has been cracking. Hot Bodies claims to be fixing it.. but who knows.
These can be great fun to bash with also. They have so much power, they will RIP thru grass with an agressive tire pattern and make short work of any dirt construction site, a baseball diamond, a motocross or BMX track and are a blast to rip up and down the street with. Just be ready to by tires if you do that!!! LOL! 
Hope his helps.
Dan


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

If you haven't bought a car yet, PM skull&bones here on HT. He has a few very nice cars for sale I'm sure he'd give you a decent price on.


----------

